# High volume cereals



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, I'm buying cereals and I'm looking for ones which add volume for low calories.

Best ones I've found are:

Oats (dependant on how much milk/runny you want it)

Cornflakes

Sugar Puffs

Shredded Wheat (big biscuits)

Are there any others? I'm thinking about buying shreddies, crunchy nut and rice krispies but not sure if I'll be throwing my money away as I find volume really satisfies me. I already have high fiber cereals, low volume (all bran, all bran wheats, weetabix bran flakes, shredded wheat minis).

Thank you if anyone can give me some suggestions.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What the hell is high volume cereal?? Which part is the volume part?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sugar puffs are 113cals per 30ml serving. Probably wouldn't fill an infant. Most breakfast cereals you're gonna be looking at pretty hight cals for a good amount of food. Shredded wheat are probably low ish cals. Don't get the big fascination with cereals in today's world of bodybuilding. If you want fast carbs post workout just have some maltodextrine or dextrose or whatever in a shake.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

high volume, as in they fill a bowl's volume up. For example, for 45g of Granola, I get hardly anything.

Sugar puffs wise, I get a whole bowl full.

I'm not too bothered about the GI index personally. I can fit in cereal during the day fine. I'd also hate to drink my calories on a cut in reference to the dextrose suggestion but thanks.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

45 g is 45 g

Dosent matter how they look lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2015)

Surely if you fill a bowl up you fill a bowl up :confused1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Why are you asking this?

Oats actually have a fairly high number of calories per unit volume. Something like rice crispies will be much lower do to all of the air. BUT I don't see how this is really relevant to anything. If you're cutting, I'd be thinking more in terms of what will keep you feeling fuller for longer, which is a different question.

If you want something with high volume but low calorie content you need to be thinking more along the vegetable route e.g. brocolli.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> Surely if you fill a bowl up you fill a bowl up :confused1:


It depends on the density of what is filling it!!

Like @Frandeman says, weight is weight, 50 g of sugar puffs will fill more volume than say 50 g of porridge.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

weetabix is my cereal of choice but like already been mentioned on a cut I'll have scrambled egg (1 yellow, 5 whites) and bulk it up with broccoli for volume


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One thing to watch with higher volume cereals is that you don't end up using more milk as a result.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

From a psychological point of view, a smaller bowl may help.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't go wrong with protein for breakfast to fill you up for a while, as said above egg whites are a winner for me, if I'm stuck for time in the morning I'll make an egg white omelette the night before then put it the microwave quickly and fills me till lunch time


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I much prefer high intensity low volume cereals myself.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

SURELY taking the p155 trollolloll


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Just read the op question again LOL


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

nah I'm not trolling. I saw a video from Lex Fitness who mentioned higher volume cereals, tried it out and I really liked it. Love him or hate him, his advice has really worked for me so far on my cut.

For me, I'd rather eat a huge bowl of sugar puffs over 5 than a smaller bowl of Granola over a minute. I feel shortchanged by the low volume. Maybe part if it is psychological. I also use my cereals in proteins sludge, as cake toppings etc. So a higher volume cereal will require less to top a cake, than a lower volume (/higher density cereal). I'm surprised people can't understand this.

I do appreciate 45g is 45g.

I weigh and measure everything from my cereal to my milk (in reference to person who spoke about using more milk).


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

T100 said:


> Can't go wrong with protein for breakfast to fill you up for a while, as said above egg whites are a winner for me, if I'm stuck for time in the morning I'll make an egg white omelette the night before then put it the microwave quickly and fills me till lunch time


Yeah, in an ideal world I'd have an egg-white omelette but the cooking prep time of cracking those eggs and **** in the morning is annoying.

I work as a doctor so need to be in work for around 7-8AM dependant on rotation and I really love my sleep. I might give it a try though as eggs are awesome in terms of volume and what you get. Sooo filling.

Actually, I might buy some egg whites as it is an excellent suggestion. Waking up 5-10 minutes earlier for an awesome meal is well worth it. Thank you.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

dunno why people are flaming the OP

If I cook porridge and don't cook it as long its all liquidy and fills the bowl up

if I cook it long it goes like sludge and doesn't fill the bowl up nearly as much

the liqud form fills me up more even though there is same calories in the bowl


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Smaller bowl


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> dunno why people are flaming the OP
> 
> If I cook porridge and don't cook it as long its all liquidy and fills the bowl up
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I can't believe people thought this was a troll and that there was no correlation between food volume and satiety.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry op thought you were jokingops:


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> Sorry op thought you were jokingops:


Haha no problem man! On fave value, I could sea why people might think this could be a bit of a windup but its seriously not at all.

I've seen lots of awesome suggestions on american forums but sadly their cereal brands are different here which really annoys me. Therefore thought I'd ask on a UK forum as we all shop at the same places and have access to the same foods.

Already browsed about a bit and found out about Quark... why I've been buying greek yoghurt over that is beyond me I could have been saving myself a **** load of carbs!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

aofelix said:


> Haha no problem man! On fave value, I could sea why people might think this could be a bit of a windup but its seriously not at all.
> 
> I've seen lots of awesome suggestions on american forums but sadly their cereal brands are different here which really annoys me. Therefore thought I'd ask on a UK forum as we all shop at the same places and have access to the same foods.
> 
> Already browsed about a bit and found out about Quark... why I've been buying greek yoghurt over that is beyond me I could have been saving myself a **** load of carbs!


Mate fage Greek yogurt is quality.. 17.5 G protein per 170g serving 6.8g carb 97 cals


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Pronounced fa-hay


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> Mate fage Greek yogurt is quality.. 17.5 G protein per 170g serving 6.8g carb 97 cals


Yeah and expensive!! :'(

I might try and keep a lookout for a good deal on that stuff.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

True


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Perfectly valid question. Energy density will be similar but actual food volume can be very different.

I don't really eat cereals but when I do my oats I add in 4-5g of *psyllium husks* per 100g oats. It makes the texture go a bit thicker and 'cakey', it does also mean they'll take in more water. An *egg white* or two right at the end adds even more texture and a little extra protein if needed (primarily texture purposes for me, I don't need to add whey etc as plenty protein in my diet elsewhere, and also oats themselves).

Don't get too carried away adding water/oats to milk as it will eventually just a) get ridiculous and B) ends up wobbling like jelly.

I've not tried it but a couple of friends add courgettes grated to oats to add volume.

Off topic, 500g courgettes spiralised gives a pretty decent size serving of 'spaghetti' for 100 calories and bugger all in terms of macros:

(Ikea sized 'pasta bowl')


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

my morning ritual is

200 ml of almond milk

50 grams of oats

100 ml egg white

4 eggs

1 scoop of whey

fills me up a beastttttttttt, usually have this twice a day once in the morning and again after training


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

aofelix said:


> Haha no problem man! On fave value, I could sea why people might think this could be a bit of a windup but its seriously not at all.
> 
> I've seen lots of awesome suggestions on american forums but sadly their cereal brands are different here which really annoys me. Therefore thought I'd ask on a UK forum as we all shop at the same places and have access to the same foods.
> 
> Already browsed about a bit and found out about Quark... why I've been buying greek yoghurt over that is beyond me I could have been saving myself a **** load of carbs!


Quark Ftw


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

aofelix said:


> high volume, as in they fill a bowl's volume up. For example, for 45g of Granola, I get hardly anything.
> 
> Sugar puffs wise, I get a whole bowl full.
> 
> .


Absolute LOL. Best post ever.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

aofelix said:


> Yeah and expensive!! :'(
> 
> I might try and keep a lookout for a good deal on that stuff.


Tesco do their own which is 95% as good and much cheaper. I have it every day.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Weetabix - as once quaintly advertised by skinhead bully boys: Weetabix Skins - YouTube


----------

